#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 匿影之夜 楔子 徵角結束

## 冽嶽楓華

安安,這邊是楓華,本喵要在此網貼篇好看的故事,順便徵角(懶得想名子)

楔子
傳言,在某個世界,有動物的天國,沒有人類的叨擾,幾乎是極安詳的世界,漸漸的,各種族有了組織性,建立了王國 帝國與民主國,一共有9個國家,分別為嚴 彿 茵 牙 寧 挒 漣 玄 齒是貓 魔 妖精 狼 龍 狐 水獸 飛羽 犬9族各國發展出文明後,為使自己壯大,互相攻擊各國搶奪領地,喜歡寧靜而不好戰的龍族國主白犽認為這樣下去不行,於是,召集各國國主,希望能劃出各國國界,彼此友善往來,和平不侵略,各國都欣然接受,不過......犬族國王伊骨只說「友善?和平?那不過是建立在謊言與野心之間的東西,我們不會停止侵略的」說完,犬族國王便離去了,於是,貓族國王晉夜提出,何不聯手把齒國滅了,永絕後患,8國同意,隔年一月,犬族已傳送魔法,逃離這個世界,剩下的8個國家和平的度過,雖然少有紛爭.不過還算是不賴
(嚴帝國  神夜閣)
「冽嶽楓華!」一名貓族男子大喊(咻!)「小的在」一隻白色的貓少年從暗影中跳出「今日的委託,牙國的王府王宇的小兒子王伊要你暗殺他父親」男子念出委託信的內容「賞金呢?」白貓少年邊磨自己的武器鋼爪邊問「5000元」男子講出了個很高的金額「成交!」貓兒路出了開心的表情「等等」男子叫住了白貓「喵?」「把紅披風脫了!這樣哪裡像暗殺者!」男子的語氣帶有幾分指責「哼!這是我的自由!不然不幹了!」白貓的口氣也不甘示弱「唉......被發現別怪我」男子看來似乎說過很多遍了?「那,我走囉~」(咻!碰!)傳來了摔倒的聲音「怎麼了?」男子往後看了一眼「披風被釘子鉤住了......」白貓把卡住披風的釘子拔掉「就說不要披風!」男子又開始不悅了「哼!管我!」(碰!)白貓甩上門離開了「唉......本暗殺會最強的暗殺者,為何是這副德性?」男子看著彎月,深深的嘆息......(待續)


主角同學一-禹喵(暫定)/男/14這個被同學訂走了~不過還是聊一下他的性格,因為喜歡主角的味道,隨時咬在上面,滿嘴利牙,是咖啡色的貓兒,喜歡吃跟咬住主角同學6的頭(主角不在時)

格式請以
名子
種族
外貌設定(眼 髮 尾巴模樣等越豐富越完

未來可能新增(可能)
註:本故事年代約建立在唐初(建築背景)加上西方的中古世紀(年代)至於學校呢,現代

就差一隻了，超過200公分的快來應徵！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

帕格我來報名捧場啦~
-
名字：黑格爾(雄性)
種族：影狼族
外貌設定(眼 髮 尾巴模樣等越豐富越完美)：
-獸型：灰黑色接近黑色的毛髮與血紅色的雙瞳、額頭上通常會隱藏著如虎紋般的金黃色條紋(後腰也有一條)
眼下有細長倒三角血紋
詳情請看圖(以DA上Wyndbain之程式 所製作)

-人型：黑髮紅眼，頭髮有些亂。身高173公分，外貌約略是17歲的模樣，有時會露出冷笑，大多數時候沒有表情。
高度(CM)
獸型身長2米(含尾)、人型身高1.73米
個性：以淡漠而帶著些許戲謔的態度處世，常常掛在嘴邊的一句話是「麻煩死了」。
很喜歡睡覺，但是清醒時間從來沒有打過瞌睡。
因為暗殺總部曾對自己有恩而偶爾幫忙，平日是無業在家的宅男。
武器偏好是匕首，但更擅長以半獸化的手爪直接攻擊。
聽說是某人的分身。
-----
好囉，麻煩楓華君了wwww
預祝寫作順利！

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

感謝支持，經判定，大大要的因該是，暗殺總部支援殺手/公的/住所為:牙帝國/名為黑格爾/17歲的騷年這樣子對嗎？如果是，感謝您的參與，並順便告知，該角色會出場於第三集第二章，敬請稍後，徵角越快完成，本華寫作速度越快，能的話，也麻煩大大呼朋引伴，一同來參加徵角~


題外話，本書內的5000合台幣為300000(1:60)，人民幣為60000(1:12)謎:不然誰要幹啊？

----------


## 月光銀牙

我來了(?

名子:銀牙
種族:狼族
外貌設定(眼 髮 尾巴模樣等越豐富越完美):
請參考簽名檔之圖檔，
髮色跟毛色一樣，
瞳色翠綠，
前腳有金屬環(上面有古希伯來文)
脖子上有一條藍色領巾(絕對不輕易拿下)
高度(CM):175

來徵導師
年齡為25
個性易怒，脾氣差到爆炸，其實內心溫柔到一個爆炸
不為人知的偏好:特愛欺負主角群(?

不知道要不要寫武器.....
算了順便寫

武器:日本七星刀

----------


## 卡斯特

來捧場了XD(???
來當當同學五“班長大大”～

名字：錫恩（Sien）

種族：貓（垂耳波斯貓）

外貌設定：一身雪白蓬鬆的毛髮，深棕色大眼，垂耳為淡淡的棕白色，蓬鬆大尾，在配上有著腳印圖案的天空藍領巾

獸人型態：同上，紅色長袖帽T，深藍色牛仔褲

高度：獸型態 - 高/24cm，長/44cm，尾長/18cm，站立高度/52cm    獸人型態 - 高/155cm

年齡：14

性格補充：超級外向，較長跟男生混在一起，希望別人把她當男的，也賦有正義感（給作者參考用）

武器：兩個金屬匕首，刀柄為黑色


大概就這樣，期待第一篇的開始0w0

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 我來了(?
> 
> 名子:銀牙
> 種族:狼族
> 外貌設定(眼 髮 尾巴模樣等越豐富越完美):
> 請參考簽名檔之圖檔，
> 髮色跟毛色一樣，
> 瞳色翠綠，
> 前腳有金屬環(上面有古希伯來文)
> ...




感謝月光銀牙 的參與~並告知您的第一次出現會出現在第1集的第一章
本來想說老師可能要等很久才有人要(?
按您寫的設定是要
老師/脾氣差到爆炸，其實內心溫柔到一個爆炸/日本七星刀(本校所有老師為制止學生打鬧,隨身佩戴武器)/牙國的狼族
這樣對嗎?

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 來捧場了XD(???
> 來當當同學五“班長大大”～
> 
> 名字：錫恩（Sien）
> 
> 種族：犬（瑪爾濟斯）
> 
> 外貌設定：就像所有瑪爾濟斯一樣，一身雪白蓬鬆的毛髮，深棕色大眼，垂耳為淡淡的棕白色，捲到背部的羽毛尾，在配上有著腳印圖案的天空藍領巾
> 
> ...


那個......感謝您的參與,但是......本小說中,所有[狗 犬]是這個世界的頭號大敵......所以班上出現一隻狗可能有點......本華會盡量輸入您的設定,不過希望大大能稍稍改一下種族(跟犬比較相近的狼或狐),不然實在......可能會變成公敵(班上的)......請見諒,十分抱歉......

----------


## 卡斯特

抱歉，我沒有看清楚就寫了@@

我是使用自家狗兒的設定，所以可以隨時變動
那改成垂耳白貓好了，為波斯貓，等等上面會改～

再次道歉，下次我會看清楚

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 來捧場了XD(???
> 來當當同學五“班長大大”～
> 
> 名字：錫恩（Sien）
> 
> 種族：貓（垂耳波斯貓）
> 
> 外貌設定：一身雪白蓬鬆的毛髮，深棕色大眼，垂耳為淡淡的棕白色，蓬鬆大尾，在配上有著腳印圖案的天空藍領巾
> 
> ...


再次感謝您的支持，並告知您，班長第一集就會出現，依您的設定，國籍為嚴帝國，種族為波斯貓衣服如上述(放心，本校無制服），如無誤，請讚好此帖或留言以確認您以知道，謝謝

----------


## 銀

建議使用全形的標點符號　半形實在太小XDDDDD(尤其是逗號
分段可以再清楚些　全擠在一起有點亂(?)
不過還是很期待的啦XD 加油!!

----------


## 影獸

名子:影月

種族:狼

外貌(簽名有圖片):  獸型:全身淡藍 身上有紋身 脖子有項圈 毛髮可以另人不想放手人型:毛髮同上 淡藍袍子 項圈同上

身高(獸型): 長29 高18 尾15 (人型):高168

年齡:12

個性:冷靜 好鬥 不喜歡亮處(相反就是喜歡暗處) 保護對自己重要的人 責任感高

武器:平常使用爪 牙 小短刀(稱武器影)(銀色)

期待呢 其實很害羞的打出這些了  希望有個好位子~

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 名子:影月
> 
> 種族:狼
> 
> 外貌(簽名有圖片):  獸型:全身淡藍 身上有紋身 脖子有項圈 毛髮可以另人不想放手人型:毛髮同上 淡藍袍子 項圈同上
> 
> 身高(獸型): 長29 高18 尾15 (人型):高168
> 
> 年齡:12
> ...


嗯…...看了你的設定後，你因該比較適合......同學6，請檢視一下，如果喜歡請按個讚以視你喜歡

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 建議使用全形的標點符號　半形實在太小XDDDDD(尤其是逗號
> 分段可以再清楚些　全擠在一起有點亂(?)
> 不過還是很期待的啦XD 加油!!



謝謝指教，不過，說真的，你不是來徵角的實在有點小打擊((失望臉

----------


## 銀

> 謝謝指教，不過，說真的，你不是來徵角的實在有點小打擊((失望臉


啊抱歉XD 因為我家的孩子都有各自的世界觀不好意思讓他們跳槽(欸
如果你不介意平行世界的話(?)

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 啊抱歉XD 因為我家的孩子都有各自的世界觀不好意思讓他們跳槽(欸
> 如果你不介意平行世界的話(?)



哈哈哈我完全不介意！未來還是過去，天神還是魔鬼，是R-18+的也來吧(遭毆

----------


## 銀

名字：宵闇
種族：龍人
設定：



黑髮紅角（左角斷裂）赤瞳　翅膀在腰部
擅長格鬥、踢技等近身戰鬥技巧
好奇心強導致很容易惹出一堆事情
把打架看作遊戲　所以看到亂鬥場面會愉快的跑去參一腳（欸
很少表露笑容以外的表情

高度(CM)：155上下（吧）

看了一下好像沒有特別適合的缺　有需要再拿去用XD

----------


## 克魯堤

安安,新會員來這了~
名子:紫月
種族:狼
外貌設定:紫毛(或紫髮),紫瞳孔,紫圍巾,紫披風簡單來說全身紫,牙齒十分尖利
高度:180.4cm(我實際身高)
武器:牙齒(咬人),頭(鐵頭功),小刀一把(紫色刀刃.大概刀刃15CM,握刀部分5CM)
個性:喜歡咬人
我比較希望是同學六但我不傲嬌,就換同學九吧

期待下次更新

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 名字：宵闇
> 種族：龍人
> 設定：
> 
> 
> 
> 黑髮紅角（左角斷裂）赤瞳　翅膀在腰部
> 擅長格鬥、踢技等近身戰鬥技巧
> 好奇心強導致很容易惹出一堆事情
> ...


喔喔喔喔 喔喔 喔喔喔喔萌翻了!*((超超超激動

本華覺得同學八會比較適合你,為啥呢?[好奇心強導致很容易惹出一堆事情]跟[壞孩子(其實也不算),喜歡玩耍,惹事]不是差不多嗎?(差多了好嗎!
如果喜翻,按個讚讚

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 安安,新會員來這了~
> 名子:紫月
> 種族:狼
> 外貌設定:紫毛(或紫髮),紫瞳孔,紫圍巾,紫披風簡單來說全身紫,牙齒十分尖利
> 高度:180.4cm(我實際身高)
> 武器:牙齒(咬人),頭(鐵頭功),小刀(紫色刀刃)
> 個性:喜歡咬人
> 我比較希望是同學六但我不傲嬌,就換同學九吧
> 
> 期待下次更新


歡迎加入~發現牙國的子民特多?小刀是?大概多長?有幾把?

----------


## 克魯堤

> 歡迎加入~發現牙國的子民特多?小刀是?大概多長?有幾把?


謝謝您的提醒我已打上小刀長度

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

昨天發生了些小事，在寫小說的時候被朋友瞥到，問了我些問題後，就想來搶蒸餃了，於是，空缺只剩本華上面放的那幾個了（直接搶，那幾位表示懶的申請帳號）

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

感謝狼樂的各位，小說會在文字版發放！





感謝狼樂的各位，徵角在一個月之內落幕了，接下來會貼上全部的名單，名單的排法依序是名字/性別/角色定位/種族/年齡/職業/武器/居所/身高/本華送你的綽號，不喜歡請告知
冽嶽楓華/男/主角/嗜血貓/14/懶學生兼高調殺手/血腥鋼牙（爪子）/嚴帝國/169cm/華喵
禹喵/男/二男/魔貓/14/笨學生/奈鎢鈉斯（短劍）/嚴帝國/176cm/魚喵
黑格爾/男/總部支援殺手/狼/17/遊手好閒的殺手/匕首/牙帝國/173cm/小黑((你在叫狗嗎！(遭毆
銀牙/男/兇神惡煞的班導/狼/25/7大領域精通的老師/七星刀/牙帝國/175cm/老銀（（學生給老師的尊稱（被打
錫恩/女/班長大/波斯貓/14/好學生兼好男人(咦？/黑金匕首/嚴帝國/155cm/錫箔(遭踹
影月/男/老大/藍狼/12/傲嬌學生兼黑道老大/器影（短刀）/牙帝國/168cm（不錯啊一路發/小影(你山寨夫人在叫你
宵闇/男/調皮學生/白龍/14/調皮搗蛋的好奇寶寶/全身（兇器啊啊啊）/寧語王國/154.8cm(遭咬/小闇（宵同小，不是差不多嘛？（再度遭咬
紫月/男/學生/狼/14/內向學生兼害羞的正太(耶？/紫色小刀(水晶製造，貴！/牙帝國/月月(欸？
諾梧/男/資優生/15/資優生兼悶騷男/道符/咧帝國/158cm/悶騷男
白玲/女/山寨夫人/13/妖精/花癡了點/咒術/茵王國/148cm/玲玲
楊閔/男/高高高高(?)/龍/太大隻啦！/魔劍/寧語王國/299cm/楊桃樹
以上為角色資訊，有人私我問說神秘的資訊，也寫好了
神秘/男/面具男/34/黃貓/暗殺部分部首領/魔法手套（可以幻化出武器，前提是畫的出來）/嚴帝國/神秘（啊咧？

----------

